# Board advice



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

So I've just stated boarding and I love it, I'm gonna invest in a board and need some advice, i'll be mostly using my local skii park which is a dry slope (no snow in the uk :\) however I do plan to get away to france or italy at least twice a year with friends.

I've picked out a few boards and need some advice on which is the best technology/value.

I've picked out:

Summits Outdoor Gear - Burton Elite Snowboard

Summits Outdoor Gear - Atomic Hatchet Snowboard

and FLOW Snowboarding - Infinite

The flow is the most expensive but seems like the perfect go anywhere board, but I like the hatchet as it seems like a decent board that I can learn the basics and some tricks on.

Any feedback and other board recommendations will be greatly appreciated


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Do a forum search on the Elite 155. I did a review of it earlier today.


----------

